# New Babies



## RemudaOne (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!  Christmas babies 

Merry Christmas Kristi to you and yours


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 24, 2012)

*Congrats!!! Adorable!!! *


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you both . 

Merry Christmas to and yours as well Bon. Hope you're feeling better. 

And thank you Lord for this good, soaking rain. It's going to get bitterly cold later on but boy, did we ever need this moisture.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh, my goodness!  What a nice Christmas present.  They are ADORABLE!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Bossroo (Dec 25, 2012)

A great Christmas gift from your ewe that will keep on giving ... profit  $$$s when marketed !


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

Are those Dorpers? I want  some.


----------



## RemudaOne (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you all . 

Hi Glenmar. Yes, they are Dorpers. This is the second lambing from my new ram and I couldn't be more pleased with his lambs. 

Shouldn't be long till the next lambing but hope she'll wait till this hard cold spell breaks!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

I just looked up where you are. Texas is pretty far from me. Those guys are hard to find around here.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh so cute!
Congratulations on your new babies!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)

the black and white!


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 27, 2012)

The perfect Christmas gift! Congrats and sooo cute!!


----------

